# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  MS Sql 2000 to 2005 Migration using SSIS HOW?

## appwarez

We have two new servers setup with Windows 2003 and SQL 2005.  They are to replace 2 older servers running Windows 2000 and SQL 2000. Both these servers communicate to each other and have a number of applications and reports that will need to be reconfigured on the new servers.


Database management, ODBC connections, programming, reporting, stored procedures.. with minimal down time.

What is the best Precausion (Disaster Recover plan) should i have to followup?

What is the method should i have to taken inorder to smooth migration bt the server?

What is the tools should i have use either SSIS or normal Backup and restore?

If it is SSIS would some one guide me pls?

----------


## rmiao

>>What is the best Precausion (Disaster Recover plan) should i have to followup?

Keep good backup of all dbs.

>>What is the method should i have to taken inorder to smooth migration bt the server?

backup/restore user dbs, can sql logins and jobs with ssis.

>>What is the tools should i have use either SSIS or normal Backup and restore?

ssms to backup/restore, bids for ssis.

----------

